# Nuclear Ice custom string?



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone make a custom string for a Diamond Nuclear Ice? I plan on ordering a Nuclear Ice for my daughter in the next month and would like to have a custon string put on it. I would like to have a d-loop and peep installed as well. Please let me know....thanks:smile:


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

IDarrowflinger said:


> Does anyone make a custom string for a Diamond Nuclear Ice? I plan on ordering a Nuclear Ice for my daughter in the next month and would like to have a custon string put on it. I would like to have a d-loop and peep installed as well. Please let me know....thanks:smile:


contact Jeff From JBK strings on here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1099442&highlight=jbk+strings

he will hook you up If he asks heres what you need 
the S/C lengths for the Nuclear Ice:

40 5/16" string 
23 1/2" cables


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Perfect! Thank you:darkbeer:


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

IDarrowflinger said:


> Perfect! Thank you:darkbeer:


Tell him Scott from Illinois sent you


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

any custom string builder can make one for the nuclear ice, i even have the specs for them as alot others do too.


----------



## sportsman315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Right now Bearguy is making some strings for me for a Nuclear Ice. Send him a PM and maybe he can just make 2 sets.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Im 50 miles from you*



IDarrowflinger said:


> Does anyone make a custom string for a Diamond Nuclear Ice? I plan on ordering a Nuclear Ice for my daughter in the next month and would like to have a custon string put on it. I would like to have a d-loop and peep installed as well. Please let me know....thanks:smile:


In Mountain Home


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

We have the layouts for all Diamond bows including the Nuclear Ice. We also carry all colors in BCY 452x and Trophy. Brownell Astro Flight and Xcel. My daughter shoots the Nuclear Ice and we are going to make up a set for her pink digital. She wants Neon purple and Neon Pink..:tongue:

Here it is minus the strings..


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

CardiacKid74 said:


> We have the layouts for all Diamond bows including the Nuclear Ice. We also carry all colors in BCY 452x and Trophy. Brownell Astro Flight and Xcel. My daughter shoots the Nuclear Ice and we are going to make up a set for her pink digital. She wants Neon purple and Neon Pink..:tongue:
> 
> Here it is minus the strings..


I was wondering if you'd share the specs for a Diamond Razor Edge.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## backwoodsfarm (Jan 1, 2009)

*JBK Bowstrings*

I second JBK strings. Great guy, great service and most of all, great strings. Right now he's running a spring special on custom string sets.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

JHolling said:


> I was wondering if you'd share the specs for a Diamond Razor Edge.
> 
> Jon


RAZOR EDGE String length -50 1/8’’ 
Cable length - 32”

http://www.diamondarchery.com/downloads/dealerdocs/BT09_stringcable_all.pdf


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
Sorry, I should have been more specific. I could use the serving specs for that bow.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Here ya go: string 50 1/8 cables 32

string 0---15 22---26.75 15---0
cable 0---9 yoke on other side


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Here is a nice set*

Check out the pink set on post #3

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=878402


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

60X said:


> Here ya go: string 50 1/8 cables 32
> 
> string 0---15 22---26.75 15---0
> cable 0---9 yoke on other side


Thanks. I appreciate that.
Jon


----------

